
Show HN: Free Email Tracker for Gmail - willcheung
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/contextsmith-email-tracke/idihnnlkpfggfgjinfiodninabjggfop
======
willcheung
Hey guys,

I used to work in Sales, and my company usually paid for Email Tracking (like
Yesware) and Contact Profile (LinkedIn) tools. These email features are now an
indispensable part of my daily workflow. Now that I started my own company, I
wanted my whole team to have this superpower - not just sales, but all
customer-facing teams. However, paying for everyone starts getting expensive.
So we built one for ourselves instead and decided to let the world have it as
well, for free.

We'd love your thoughts and feedback!

